# ليسب لحساب كميات القطع والردم



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مرفق لكم ملف lisp لحساب كميات القطع والردم مباشرة وسهل جداً 
إذا كان هناك ملف لديك جاهز وتريد أن تتأكد من حساب الكميات فهذا الملف سوف يسهل عليكم جداً .
مرفق بالمرفقات موقع التحميل يوجد بالمرفقات الملف وشرح توضيحي لعمل الملف.
http://arabsh.com/ies2e9ydiueo.html

لا تنسونا من دعواتكم ،، ،

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي

:32:​


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

أين ردودكم الحلوة؟


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على الردود الحلوة ...


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

*يا خسارة على التعب بالفاضي *
مشكورررررررررررررررررين


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## noor-noor (21 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 يونيو 2011)

شرح ممناز اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق (اطلب منك مساعدة يوجد استفسار باسمى عن تحليل اسعار اعمال مساحية فى مدينة جدة رفع 100000 نقطة& توقيع 10000 نقطة ارجو قراءة باقى التفاصيل مدونة فى موضوعى وفى انتظار الر وشكرا)


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269733.html


----------



## عزت محروس (21 يونيو 2011)

جارى التحميل والتجربه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين.
للأخ / عبد العزيز الشرقاوي ولكافة الزملاء الدخول إلى هذه الصفحة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270104.html#post2242128

تحياتي / أخوكم : شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا المرسى على (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك واذكرك بقول المولى تعالى (ومن يشكر فانما يشكر لنفسه .......) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي رضا وتكملة لموضوعك فقد قال الله عز وجل
( هَذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ )

لئن سألتنى يا رب يوم القيامة عن ذنبى لأسألنك عن رحمتك

و لئن سألتنى يا رب عن تقصيرى لأسألنك عن عفوك

و لئن قذفتنى فى النار لأخبرن اهل النار انى احبك

كفاني عزا أن تكون لي ربا و كفاني فخرا أن أكون لك عبدا


----------



## المقترب (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## مزن محمود (21 يونيو 2011)

جااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

الله يعافيك


----------



## raider_1 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك للجميع ومشكورين على ردودكم الحلوة


----------



## العباده (22 يونيو 2011)

اللهم ارحم والديه


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي العبادة وغفر الله لنا ولكم ولوالدينا و لوالديكم


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (22 يونيو 2011)

ليسب كويس الله يكرمك
وتزيدنا كمان


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي ناصر ومشكورين على الردود الجميلة


----------



## السيد عزام (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (23 يونيو 2011)

اليسب جامد جدا


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي هيثم


----------



## الرباطي (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور يامهندس وجزيت خيرا ولكن نريد البرنامج الذي رسمت به المقاطع التنفيذية


----------



## moamenasd (25 يونيو 2011)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## ثعيلي (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم وسوف أقوم بإنزال البرنامج السهل الإستخدام وحجمة لا يتعدى 2ميقا ويرسم كل شئ من المسقط الأفقي والرأسي والمقاطع العرضية والتنفيذية والجداول كاملة من كميات وكذلك subgrade sheet و basecourse sheet & culverts كل ما يتخيله المهندس المدني


----------



## اركان الشمري (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ابوبسملة (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (5 يوليو 2011)

جاري التحميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ثعيلي (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم وإن شاء سوف أرفق لكم ليسب لرسم المقاطع العرضية


----------



## احمد عبدالرؤف (6 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور ياهندسه


----------



## ROUDS (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم وأنتظروا المرزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العكيدي (6 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بيمن وفيق (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى الحبيب واتسال هل يوجد ليسب لعمل خريطة كنتورية وشكرا


----------



## ثعيلي (7 يوليو 2011)

أدخل المرفق وستجد ملف جاهز للأتوكاد بصيغة dvb و fas
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272748.html


----------



## babankarey (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
إنشاء الله نستفاد من هذا ليسب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2011)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ومذيد من المواضيع المهمه في حياة العملية


----------



## حيدر السعد (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ثعيلي (8 يوليو 2011)

أهنئكم أولاً بقدوم شهر مضان.
وأشكر كلاً من babankarey وأخي دفع الله وأخي حيدر.
مع خالص شكري.


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على هذا الجهد.. وفقك الله لما فيه كل خير للمسلمين وللناس اجمعين


----------



## ثعيلي (9 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك أخي المهندس أبو عامر على الثناء الحسن وبُورك فيك


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور مسبقا وسيتم التحميل وابداء الراي لاحقا


----------



## noor-noor (11 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ثعيلي (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي نور


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور ياغالى


----------



## smsm samir (13 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shebsawe (16 أغسطس 2011)

جارى التحميل والتجربه 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس العراقي 22 (17 أغسطس 2011)

الله يحي اصلك


----------



## أبوعايدى (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ولكن الملف المرفق يوجد فيه الفيديو رقم 2 فقط اين الفيديو رقم 1؟ نرجوا تحميله اذا تكرمت


----------



## ثعيلي (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين أخواني الزملاء على ردودكم الطيبة وإنما يدل هذا على أصلكم الطيب وربنا يحفظكم من كل شر
طلباً من أخي علاء لتكملة الدرس إتبع الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275651.html

لكم مني وافر الشكر والإحترام.

أخوكم / شوقي


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hosh123 (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجارى تجربة الليسب


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (22 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمجهود الرائع و اسأل الله في هذه الايام المباركة ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك . بانتظار وردة اخرى من بستانك


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## tito_mysterious (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك واتم عليك نعمته وفضله


----------



## حسام بوشكش (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لك وبارك عليك وجارى اللتحميل


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (15 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجارى التجربة


----------



## sbic (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر السعد (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بمجهودك


----------



## سامر الشبح (16 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ولا تاخذنا ع عدم الرد


----------



## أبويزن العرب (16 مارس 2012)

جاري التحميل ومشكور


----------



## garary (16 مارس 2012)

مشكور ...............................


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 مارس 2012)

رائع جداا


----------



## ward-20055 (13 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## رضا المرسى على (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## ward-20055 (26 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## bari (28 مايو 2012)

تحية خاصة


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (26 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك خير يا ابو الشوق يا غالى
اخوك محمد عادل


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (26 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## hassan.algabry (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_e (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## doulfine (27 يناير 2013)

مشكووور اخي الفاضل


----------



## mahmoud hosni (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس هيثم محمود (3 فبراير 2013)

رابط لا يعمل


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (22 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك على هذا البرنامج المميز


----------



## essa-92 (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## marwan86 (17 فبراير 2015)

thanks


----------



## وائل شوقت (17 ديسمبر 2018)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## مهند المايستر (11 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان الكه الرابط مال ليسب حساب كميات القطع والدفن تحياتي


----------



## adjya (1 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم فين الموضةع الصفحه غير موجوده


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (4 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم .... مشكور اخي الكريم لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## athmane39 (4 أغسطس 2019)

صفحة غير متوفرة؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

المعذرة الملف غير متوفر


----------



## DBA (6 يوليو 2021)

يالله بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## SAHMT (27 يوليو 2021)

الموضوع شيق

لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## SAHMT (27 يوليو 2021)

زيارة الصفحة ستجدون أغلب البرامج الهندسية









S.A. Thoaily


S.A. Thoaily is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with S.A. Thoaily and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




www.facebook.com


----------



## مرزوق الريس (28 يوليو 2021)

الاخوه ال ملاء مطلوب ملف تحميل برنامج جوجل ايرث برو لان تحميله من من الموقع فيه صعوبه


----------



## SAHMT (29 يوليو 2021)

لتحميل جميع إصدارات قوقل إرث برو بجميع الأنظمة 32 او 64 بت

زيارة الصفحة









تحميل جوجل ارث برو Google Earth Pro 7.3.3 ماي 2021


تحميل جوجل ارث برو Google Earth Pro 7.3.3 ماي 2020 إضافة الصور بها بيانات GPS إلى أي placemark وسيعمل برنامج جوجل ارث Google Earth Pro على ضبط مكان Placemark حسب الإحداثيات




www.geojamal.com


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 أغسطس 2021)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

